# help stolen heidi please read story so far



## heidihunters (Nov 22, 2009)

This is heidi's story i hope by telling you this it may help someone remember something. we first got heidi as my friend had nothing to compete on and couldn't afford his own horse. we then got to together as a couple and he decided to put a deposit on Heidi and pay for her in instalments when he could afford it on the understanding she was not to be taken until fully paid for. heidi was first taken on the 1st of may by my ex boyfriend and the local riding school.he was not happy the stallion had escaped and covered Heidi. it ment he could no longer jump her as he wanted to. there had been a heated argument a few days prior to her being taken because he wanted her injected to get rid of the foal which i point blank refused to do as it is against what i believed.which is why we broke up .when she was taken she was taken to the local riding school when we went to the local riding school to get heidi back as she was still ours they tried to give a cheque for heidi which was refused as they had removed her without our permision and she was no longer for sale they then locked all the gates and refused to give her back we eventually got her back by going through the rear of the property . we then kept heidi in for about a week but she hates being in she kicks the door . so decided to put her back in with my other horses as she wasn't happy on her own. my friend who lived at the premises was going on holiday. which the local riding school knew as he emptied there muck for them. heidi was taken again on the 14th may 2009 two weeks after she was taken the first time apparently my ex boyfriend and the riding school don't know where she is but i think there are to many coincidences for it to be anyone else heidi is still believed in foal anyone with any info what so ever please contact me no matter how trivial the police will not do anything till we find heidi. i would like to add my ex boyfriend is a local business man and has access in to peoples homes on a daily basis. we tried to help him fulfil his dreams as his dad would never buy him a horse but would purchase one for his step sisters to his annoyance. we gave him cheap livery when he was riding Heidi in exchange for his help which was part of the deal. I WOULD LIKE TO ADD THE DEPOSIT AND ANY MONIES OWING WAS RETURNED TO MY EX BOYFRIEND HE HAS NO CLAIM ON HEIDI WHAT SO EVER. NO NAMES HAVE BEEN USED IN THE STORY TO AVOID ANY SLANDER ACCUSATIONS FROM PARTIES INVOLVED. IF YOU DON'T WANT TO CONTACT ME CALL CRIME STOPPERS ON 0800 555 111 ANONYMOUSLY TOGETHER WE CAN BRING HEIDI HOME thank you for reading heidi's story


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

FYI, paragraphs are your _friend._

So, if I read that run-on tome correctly, you were selling Heidi to your BF because he wanted a _*riding horse*_. He was making payments, and all was hunky-dory.

Then, because of **** poor management, a stallion gets out and covers the mare and you didn't call in a vet to flush her, even though you KNEW your BF didn't want a foal. YOU decided that the mare should have the foal, knowing full well that her OWNER didn't want her to.

So he came and took the mare, you went and grabbed her back, and now she's missing from your pastures again.

At the time you tried to pick her up, full payment was offered and you refused it. Then you trespassed on someone else's property, and stole the horse back. Both very bad moves on your part.

So, because of your stable owner's ineptitude and your misplaced belief that the mare should be forced to go to term with an unwanted foal, you're in a mess and want people to side with you.

I think it's wrong that your ex-BF took the mare, but he DID offer you full payment for her, which you refused. So you have only yourself to blame.

In fact, in this whole messy scenario, the _real_ villains are you and the stallion owner, for not keeping the stallion properly contained.

Your BF wanted a *riding horse* not a broodmare. For you to arbitrarily decide what he could or couldn't do with his *own horse*, it's no wonder you two aren't a couple anymore. 

You have obvious control issues, and refuse to see your own culpability in this little epic.

Sorry, but my sympathy is with your ex. You had no right to make a breeding decision on a horse he was purchasing.

If you have a written contract the law may very well be on his side, since full payment was offered and you _refused_ it.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

ok Heidi is HEIDIHUNTERS horse! the stallion getting out was an acident (it happens) the BF didnt pay for the horse in full! and if the owner (heidihunters) refuses sale or changes their mind then it is their right!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

sounds like he owners this horse, or part of it since he paid the deposit. this is why you dont make payments on a horse... the ownership gets sticky.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

ok try again...

ok Heidi is HEIDIHUNTERS horse! the stallion getting out was an acident (it happens) the BF didnt pay for the horse in full! and if the owner (heidihunters) refuses sale or changes their mind then it is their right! yes i am saying that 'Speed Racer' is wrong the BF didnt own the horse. i think that heidihunters did have the right to go into th riding school and take back something that was theirs.
yes the stallion should have been contained properly but what is better horses breeding naturally or controlled. i think that the fact that horses are overbred answers that question. and if anyone says 'but the bf wanted a riding horse not a brood mare...' then i will say it wasnt his horse. it may have been upsetting for him but i have gone through 10 years of my life having no control of the horses i ride or event. they have been sold, retired early, retired for breeding etc until finally 3 weeks ago i got my own horse. ok enought of a rant at the unsympathetic, on to important questions...

Heidihunters:
Where are you, do you live in the UK, if so what region?

I know a lot of riding stables and some (may i say suspicious) horse people, so of you're interested please ask. (i wont post them in puplic view)

What breed, height, age is Heidi? and what is unique about her? (appart from what i can see in the photo)

ok that is it i think...

dont worry too much about the info you post, within reason though. we are all on your side, appart from the odd 1 or 2 (coughs ^^^^^^). and if there are any problems then the admins will help x 

i hope this goes well for you anyway, please answer my questions, i know a lot of horses and its a small world when it comes to a decade of moving around, from horse to horse, stable to stable. its funny when horses you knew turns up at your current stables with a whole new history. good luck


----------



## heidihunters (Nov 22, 2009)

in reply to speed racer my ex bf made a very small deposit on heidi which was given back he had no right to take my horse and he knew the stallion was at the property he expressed no concered as for "having her flushed " is cruel and not what i believe in it was never his horse he had all monies given back 1.he took my horse without my permisson 2.he has no claim to her as all monies where returned i don't care if you want to side with my ex i will get my horse back as i am the owner and you can jog on


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I dont understand the part about the riding school. Did the bf board there? Honestly it looks like a child wrote this. P.S. Althougth she maybe your horse you were tresspassing. You should have gotten the police to assist you in retrieving her. And I would have gotten better security after my horse was stolen the first time......


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

P.S. you had an oral contract to sell this horse to the bf. He could take you to court for giving the deposit back and breaking the contract.


----------



## heidihunters (Nov 22, 2009)

i would like to add my ex boyfriend ONLY PAID A DEPOSIT NO FURTHER PAYMENTS WERE RECEIVED ALL MONIES WHERE GIVEN BACK MAKING THIS THEFT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heidihunters (Nov 22, 2009)

no court action can be taken as we had a verbal agreement that the horse was not to be removed till full and final payment was made so he broke the agreement


----------



## heidihunters (Nov 22, 2009)

the police were asked for assistance this was refused they trespassed on our land to take the horse the first time i will not apologise for my lack of grammar i never said i was an a grade student the stallion was not ours he came from a neighbouring property. back to the subject all i want is my horse back any info would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

heidihunters said:


> This is heidi's story i hope by telling you this it may help someone remember something.
> 
> we first got heidi as my friend had nothing to compete on and couldn't afford his own horse. we then got to together as a couple and he decided to put a deposit on Heidi and pay for her in instalments when he could afford it on the understanding she was not to be taken until fully paid for.
> 
> ...


Phew, added a few returns so it is almost readable. Though the typing is the type I would expect from a nine year old. No caps until all caps, etc.

Is there a reason you put this line in?



> i would like to add my ex boyfriend is a local business man and has access in to peoples homes on a daily basis.


I miss what it has to do with the whole story? Just trying to make people worry that your x is some horrible thief type person who they should not trust in their house? That is sure what it sounds like. It really does not help your story at all. It just makes you more dramatic. 


You added the part about the deposit being returned. When was that done? When was it decided that your X was not buying the mare? Do you have proof that the deposit was returned or is it just something you are saying now to make your case better?


I am usually very sympathetic to people with missing horses. Your story does not sit well with me.

I read it as you and someone you cared about bought a horse together. The boyfriend paid the down payment and someone you know paid the rest (you, your family, not sure, you use the words us and we all over the place with no clear definition to them) and the boyfriend was making payments and working off board.

You and the boyfriend had a fight and you have now decided that he can not have the horse.

This is not how contracts work.



> back to the subject all i want is my horse back any info would be appreciated thanks


 It is not YOUR horse. The contract as you state it was the boyfriend got the horse and he was paying for it and working off its keep.

You want this horse back because you want to hurt your boyfriend because you are mad.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

heidihunters said:


> no court action can be taken as we had a verbal agreement that the horse was not to be removed till full and final payment was made so he broke the agreement


Oral contracts are just as enforceable as written contracts (with a few exceptions like real estate which has to be written....). Just because something is not in writing does not mean it is not a contract.

I know there is a shift key on your keyboard, you use it for all caps. Please Please try to use it for the starts of sentences so it is easier for us to read.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

The pitty story wasnt needed, just a description of the horse, where it was last seen and with whom. that is all. PLUS if the police wont do anything there isnt even a need to look for the horse... because you need the police to assist you in getting the horse back. you could be in a boat load of trouble if you steal her back from a third party who has no idea shes stolen.


----------



## heidihunters (Nov 22, 2009)

my mum purchased the horse and has a receipt and her passport.my ex bf put a deposit on her but could not afford to make further payments or pay livery which was part of the agreement for him riding her . so he helped out so we had more time to ride together. we broke up before he moved from the yard i was happy for him to keep her there it was his decision to take her not one forced by me. all i have done is try to make his dream come true by letting him compete and cause it didn't all go his way he has pulled a strop. legally the horse is my mums and not my ex boyfriends.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I would probably shoot someone who trespassed on my land and tried to steal my brand new horse.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

heidihunters said:


> my mum purchased the horse and has a receipt and her passport.my ex bf put a deposit on her but could not afford to make further payments or pay livery which was part of the agreement for him riding her . so he helped out so we had more time to ride together. we broke up before he moved from the yard i was happy for him to keep her there it was his decision to take her not one forced by me. all i have done is try to make his dream come true by letting him compete and cause it didn't all go his way he has pulled a strop. legally the horse is my mums and not my ex boyfriends.


If you do not have a written contract - it is all "he said, she said". I do not fault law enforcement for not wanting to get involved.


----------



## heidihunters (Nov 22, 2009)

when i find heidi the police will assist i am totally aware the people where she is being kept might not know she is stolen.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

you dont get it. The horse was your mothers, but she entered into a contract to sell it to your boyfriend. You broke the contract the moment you, or your mother, gave the deposit back. So he could very well come after you in court.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Do you know for a fact the bf stole it? Probably not since you didnt see him do it.


----------



## heidihunters (Nov 22, 2009)

16hh bright bay mare 12 year old with right white hind sock. Last seen the evening of the 14th may 2009 this mare needs specialist back treatment and must not be ridden heidi has a very distinctive blaze it may have been obscured by dye or altered slightly she may also have a different name and may be in foal anyone with info please contact thorpe wood police station peterborough crime reference : Cf0249620509


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Great point Sillybunny!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

there is a website dedicated to locating horses around the world have you checked that out, put up fliers at local yards. If the bf did take her, hes probably boarding her unless he has a farm.


----------



## heidihunters (Nov 22, 2009)

No you don't understand he broke the agreement by removing her from my yard. He then was returned his deposit. I didn't see him take her im not saying he did just saying its a coincidence


----------



## heidihunters (Nov 22, 2009)

Heidid is on the stolen horse register she has been gone 6 months still contacting people and yards


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Gads, I get SO SICK of hearing 'the stallion got out and it was an accidental breeding' crap! 

Just how much effort does it take to call a vet and have a mare ultrasounded and either flushed or pinched? 

That whole 'accidental' excuse is lame and stinks like 3 day old fish! The only ones who use it are cheap, irresponsible people who can't be bothered to call a vet or contain their animals properly.

How old are you, anyway?

If your ex is a 'local businessman', I guess you can't be 12 y/o. With your writing style and hot headedness though, it makes it difficult to imagine you being an adult.

The fact is that BOTH of you are in the wrong. YOU for deciding that HIS horse should carry an unwanted, unlooked for foal to term, and him for taking the horse and running.

You SAY the deposit was returned, but did he accept it? If he didn't take possession of the money, and I hope it was in the form of a check and not just cash left on his doorstep, then he _didn't _agree that the horse was no longer for sale.

If it was all a verbal agreement, as mls said, it's just a he said/she said scenario, which is why the police won't get involved. It's a civil matter.

You come on here boo-hooing and looking for sympathy, yet you're just as culpable in this whole sordid mess as he is.

I feel sorry for the horse. None of you are responsible or mature enough to take proper care of one.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness, i thought everyone on the forum recently decided to try and be nicer to other forum users. 

I have read through every post now and i must say that the tone of the responses (although some are ok) is completly over the top. The OP is obviously going through a difficult time and some posters are not making the situation any better for her at all. Her horse (owned and purchased by her mother) is missing, she has contacted all the local riding centres and the authorities, she has given all the information that needs to be given in these circumstances including a reference number for the police. 

i would just like to say that not everyone in the world has the best literacy skills, i am not great at spelling and when i am worried i am absolutly terrible and stringing a sentence together let alone important information. so give this OP a break with regards to that. must everyone answer threads these days with scepticism and untrust?

If i had a mare and she became pregnant by means of a stallion that broke loose (would not be my fault what so ever) then i would not terminate the pregnancy unless the mare was too young, old or sick or she was competing at a high level for big cash prizes. i am completly against any type of termination, no matter what species. and as the horse was technically still the ops then it is her or her mothers decision what to do. the ex obviously could not make payments to keep the horse let alone the down payments. i would have sued the riding centre for tresspassing and theft and i would have done things slightly differently but in the heat of the moment our minds are never calm and thinking straight, she obviously jsut wanted her horse back. 

so can people please just take a breath and spare a moment for this op and help her through this difficult time. and if you dont have anything good to say just dont say anything


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I hope you find your horse. Have you posted papers up in local tack and feed stores?


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

Bubblegum.. you took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't believe it's a true story, anyway.

Too many contradictions in the OP's posts.

First, she broke up with her BF because he wanted the pregnancy terminated and she didn't, then it was for completely different reasons, but she wanted him to have the horse to 'realize his dream'. 

But it gets even more convoluted, because then she says the purchase agreement was 'terminated' by her decision, but not his.

If there really _is_ a horse, she's merely being used as a pawn for each of them to hurt the other. It's like having children during a nasty divorce; some parents snatch and run not because they love the child, but because they can 'get back' at the other person.

I don't believe in 'accidental' animal pregnancies. If you're not responsible enough to have a vet out and do right by your mare, then maybe you need to rethink having animals with working reproductive organs.

If you think telling someone they need to step up, be responsible, and do what's right for their animals is 'being mean', then so be it. I'd rather be thought 'mean' than have a bunch of straggly, illbred animals on my conscience.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> P.S. you had an oral contract to sell this horse to the bf. He could take you to court for giving the deposit back and breaking the contract.


she IS her horse, the idea of the deposit confirms this! and he gave the deposit back!!!!!! which means the contract was broken by him!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

speedy da fish said:


> she IS her horse, the idea of the deposit confirms this! and he gave the deposit back!!!!!! which means the contract was broken by him!



Hu?

The original poster says SHE (I assume) gave the deposit back to her boyfriend after she got mad.

He does not have accept the deposit back just because she wants to break the contract.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

no wait she was selling the horse to him and HE gave the deposit back


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

speedy da fish said:


> no wait she was selling the horse to him and HE gave the deposit back


No!

Read what the OP wrote (bolding mine):



heidihunters said:


> No you don't understand he broke the agreement by removing her from my yard. *He then was returned his deposit.* I didn't see him take her im not saying he did just saying its a coincidence


How would he give the deposit back anyway. It was money he gave to her (or her mother). So what would he be giving back since he is the one buying the horse.

The OP says herself that she gave him the deposit he paid back when she got mad at him.


----------



## heidihunters (Nov 22, 2009)

the deposit was given bsck which he accepted. he was also given a statment for what the money he was being back was for.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

**headdesk* *_-and repeat-_


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I am tempted to agree with speed racer on this.

If this story is true, it is a prime example of why adults should be doing business transactions and not children. 

The child obviously has no concept of contractual obligations or consequences or how to go about a business transaction in a mature, responsible manner. 

To the OP, you need to leave this in your mothers hands, since she is the last legal owner of the animal, and in the hands of the law, it is their job to sort out a legal dispute not you. You do not need to be trespassing or stealing the horse back. Let this be a lesson on "verbal contracts" between children, it is all he said, she said. If you were mature enough to even be in this situation at all you would have had a WRITTEN contract drawn up for both parties to agree to and sign, so no "Indian giving" like you did with the horse could have happened.

What are your parents doing when all of this is going on?


----------



## heidihunters (Nov 22, 2009)

i would like to point out i am 23 year old not a child. he broke the agreement so the sale did not go ahead. if you have a refund for something it is no longer yours ,if you then take it its theft. that is what has happened !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

^ that is very true


----------



## kendra2705 (Jan 30, 2010)

why do people comment on post looking like a childs writing , what the heck!!!!! this is about a stolen horse and she needs to be returned to her owner asap, this isn't about handwriting or anything else but a stolen horse who I am keeping an eye out for by the way x


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

kendra2705 said:


> why do people comment on post looking like a childs writing , what the heck!!!!! this is about a stolen horse and she needs to be returned to her owner asap, this isn't about handwriting or anything else but a stolen horse who I am keeping an eye out for by the way x


Because it can be pretty hard to understand the whole story, and pretty easy to misinterpret it, when it is written like an illiterate 7 year old. She is asking for LEGAL advise, she ought to at least know how to present it in a legible manner. 

If you can't communicate like an adult, why should you be treated like one?

If she presented a similar handwritten or typed letter to the local police department, I have no doubts they'd just show her the door.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Indyhorse said:


> If you can't communicate like an adult, why should you be treated like one?


Generally speaking, the answer is because even if you're an adult who can't spell as well, write as well, or otherwise communicate as clearly as others, you're still an adult. So long as members make a sincere effort and their posts aren't nonsensical or riddled with text speak, they shouldn't be discounted or ridiculed for not exhibiting a particular level of education or polish. Many people can't help the factors that shape their lives and consequently their style of writing, and we don't want to run those people off because of it.

That said, members should make an effort to communicate as clearly as possible. In this case, it would not have taken much effort for the OP to capitalize her sentences, break long posts into paragraphs, etc. to make things easier for the people trying to read and understand her posts so they could help.

If a member's style of writing makes their posts difficult to read or understand, by all means, ask them nicely to make specific changes to make it easier on everyone if they can. If anyone finds themselves unable to reply in a friendly, helpful spirit on account of another member's linguistic or grammatical shortcomings, please simply move on to a different thread. It's better they receive no response than insults.

Thank you, everyone, for helping to keep the Horse Forum a helpful, welcoming place.


----------

